# Any one used genshi labs?



## Dboom212 (Jun 9, 2015)

Shopping around for a new go to and genshi labs is one I'm researching. Any news on em to share?


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 9, 2015)

I've used genshi labs for my first cycle, it was fine, but a little pricey.


----------



## SirSwolls (Jun 9, 2015)

I used genshi labs several times. The convenience of the smaller vials is nice, and I had periodic blood tests done as well that reflected my test levels while mid cycle as being 4x the max of the reference range for normal. The dbol made me feel like dog shit, maybe it was methyltest as many ugl use this due to price. But as far as the injectables, top notch. I give them an A-. I don't use them anymore only because my supplier was overseas and it would take a few weeks to get it to me. I have a new trusted brand that send from domestic locations so only takes 3-5 days.


----------



## SirSwolls (Jun 9, 2015)

I've always wanted to go back to the gen-shi injectables, but it is a bit pricier, and takes too long to get in. Plus the worry of customs confiscation I just use a "safer" supplier of a different brand.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2015)

Who carries this? I have a feeling it's Z or naps...


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who carries this? I have a feeling it's Z or naps...



I got it from a place in Turkey


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 9, 2015)

not the best lab but it could be worse.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 9, 2015)

Only Gen-Shi product I've used were their Dbol tabs, which I purchased via ALVGear.  I had good results.  I've had Dbol that I couldn't "feel"...that was definitely not the case here.


----------



## Dumass (Jun 11, 2015)

I used their test, dbol and PCT years ago.  Like others said, good but not the best


----------



## CCCP (Jun 13, 2015)

This may sound weird but the older a public source gets the higher the chance of you getting ripped off gets... take it as you will.


----------



## Magical (Jun 13, 2015)

The ginsu carving knife was a classic. I think it came with steak knives for $9.99. Plus s&h, thats where they get ya


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who carries this? I have a feeling it's Z or naps...



naps definitely carries this..gen shi is really cheap and from what I've heard not good..am I wrong? I'm surprised at the relatively good reviews on this thread


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 23, 2015)

Other than this thread all I have heard is negative reviews, with one exception dealing with PCT.  I wouldn't put my money there.


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 27, 2015)

All I've seen is negative and if it's naps stay away


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't partake in karate.....


----------

